# Cheapest way to get hold of water gel



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi all, i have been testing with things in my house which could make me water gel for almost nothing, by the way, i am male and not a poof (thought id say this before any assumptions lol..


Anyway the material i used are sanitary towels (clean lol) and then i ripped them open and got to the loose dry, gel. Add this to water until you think you got the right moisture you want, and then add this to your crickets/locusts/roaches/etc! And there you go! Free water gel (if your not the buyer lol)


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Is there going to be an unhappy lady in your household within the next month? :lol2:


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

*I get away*

Lol, at end of each month i get away lol, i either go to my gf's which i do most of tje time, or if its her part of month then i go to ma m8s lol, just coz they get moany and get pissed off easily...


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

this may well have bleach in, a better way is garden centers of poundland and buy the water gell grainuals for plants .. i add liquid vitamins to the water i add to it so the bugs get a meal with their drink.........


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

What about these modern day nappies?
Don't they have a gell stuff in them?


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

How about unflavoured jelly, used in place of bug gel?


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

*yes they do*



Ferret1959 said:


> What about these modern day nappies?
> Don't they have a gell stuff in them?


lol, yeah nappies do have gel in them, but they aint used in my house anymore :lol2: and i was going to add this to my first post but i was on my ipod touch and takes pretty long to type


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Alex said:


> How about unflavoured jelly, used in place of bug gel?


I tried this once. Gelatin or something.
It was fine, for about 24 hrs then it went off and stunk to high heaven.

Personally I buy it from LiveFoodsDirect because 3 sachets lasts me ages, i just weigh it out into 1.8 gram bags which does 125ml of gel, and that lasts me a week. (I only use it for my roaches, morio beetles and crix)


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> *I tried this once. Gelatin or something*.
> *It was fine, for about 24 hrs then it went off and stunk to high heaven*.
> 
> Personally I buy it from LiveFoodsDirect because 3 sachets lasts me ages, i just weigh it out into 1.8 gram bags which does 125ml of gel, and that lasts me a week. (I only use it for my roaches, morio beetles and crix)


 
I wondered if someone had any personal experience using this, And it sounded like such a good idea, oh well.


----------



## RepoUK (Jan 27, 2008)

mikemike118 said:


> Anyway the material i used are sanitary towels (clean lol) and then i ripped them open and got to the loose dry, gel. Add this to water until you think you got the right moisture you want, and then add this to your crickets/locusts/roaches/etc! And there you go! Free water gel (if your not the buyer lol)


ROLF, That's just mental, how on earth did you get to the thought of disassembling a sanitary towel? :lol2:


----------



## Corn Boy (May 7, 2009)

mikemike118 said:


> Hi all, i have been testing with things in my house which could make me water gel for almost nothing, by the way, i am male and not a poof (thought id say this before any assumptions lol..
> 
> 
> Anyway the material i used are sanitary towels (clean lol) and then i ripped them open and got to the loose dry, gel. Add this to water until you think you got the right moisture you want, and then add this to your crickets/locusts/roaches/etc! And there you go! Free water gel (if your not the buyer lol)


LOL! Gross, Just Buy It!


The OH "Wheres All My Towels Gone?"
You "Umm Crap! Wasnt Me"
The OH "I Only Bought Them Yesterday"
You "And? Dont Look At Me"

Thats Just Weird


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

*lol*

haha, how did i know that some people will find it gross? :lol2: not gross at all lol, i had some wierd brain wave in my brain (i think) :lol2: when i was at my gf's and was just talking to her how the blood :lol2: gets absorbed and she said gel...

just imagine if the crickets/locusts would rap the gel round there bum and use it as nappies, because they are messy little s:censor:ts! :lol2:

or u can imagine a cricket munching on the dry gel (because they munch anything) and watch them explode!


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

wilkinsons sell 250g of the crystals for £4 the price for reptile brands is stupid


----------



## dark desires (Aug 8, 2009)

LMAO what a weird/good/funny/disturbing thread lool.
Made me giggle :2thumb:


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

*nice one!*



dark desires said:


> LMAO what a weird/good/funny/disturbing thread lool.
> Made me giggle :2thumb:


lol im happy that it made some people laugh 

try it out yourself, just make sure that you do leave a couple in the house or u get 10 times more annoying women, and i don't suppose you want that!

the funniest is when you steal em from your neighbours and they are ***** :lol2: its hillarious , if you do this do it ONCE ONLY and take all of em...:lol2: :bash::devil::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dark desires (Aug 8, 2009)

hahahaha your bloody mental hahahaha but non the least a good idea:2thumb:


----------



## Freespirit (Jun 30, 2009)

There's a cat litter that's clear crystals that obviously soak up water, wonder if that's the same thing?


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

*lol*



Freespirit said:


> There's a cat litter that's clear crystals that obviously soak up water, wonder if that's the same thing?


most likely.... sanitary towels are for p:censor:s and cat litter is for pussy's
:lol2:


----------

